# Blog de photo sur Kandahar



## 1R22eR (20 Mar 2007)

bonjour tout le monde! ca fit un bout je suis venu sur ce site car je suis présentement en mission la bas. Je prend quelque photo et je les met sur e blog alors ceux qui veulent aller voir bien gênez vous pas et si vous voulez voir quelque chose de spécial de la bas laissez moi un message sur le blog et des que je peux je metterai une photo sur le site ! cdnarmy.skyblog.com


----------



## 1R22eR (22 Mar 2007)

je vais ajouter de nouvelle photo bientot


----------



## geo (22 Mar 2007)

Belle série de photos, merci!

Continue le beau travail, prends soin et reviens sauf

Chimo!


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Mar 2007)

Les photos est tres tres bien, merci!


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Mar 2007)

EFfectivement j'aime bien les photos lache pas!!!


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Mar 2007)

Les gars vous faites une belle job la-bas. Reviens en sante.


----------



## 1R22eR (23 Mar 2007)

merci!


----------



## tox23 (26 Mar 2007)

Superbe les photos. Tu as du talent , ;D  bonne chance la bas et reviend vite


----------



## MolsonEx (27 Mar 2007)

Question .. sur le nyala c la .50 ou c6


----------



## 1R22eR (28 Mar 2007)

la plupart c est la c6 mais j en ai vu pas mal avec la .50 le RG-31 est adapter pour la c6 .50 et grenade launcher.


----------



## MolsonEx (31 Mar 2007)

Ok merci bien


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (17 Apr 2007)

Laches-pas Snaky ! 8)


----------



## marpesia (25 Apr 2007)

Wow!! Super de belles photos.  T'as du talent!!  Merci de les partager 

Marpesia


----------



## JDFreeSoul (9 Jun 2007)

oui excellent blog, j'espere voir de nouvelles photos bientot!
Lache-pas et profite de ton tour!


----------



## Moggie (9 Jun 2007)

eh Snaky, j'aime bien vos photos, c'est sur que vous avez du talent (=

revennez sain et sauf!


----------



## overide (10 Jun 2007)

wow !!! superbes photos... Ne lachez pas les gars, on est derrière vous   :cdnsalute:


----------



## 1R22eR (11 Jun 2007)

Merci à tout le monde pour les bons commentaire!!! Désolé je n'ai pas eu le temps de rajouter plus de photos car j'ai eu un problème avec mon ordinateur mais je promets en mettre beaucoup plus dès mon retour de ce pays. Ce que j'ai bien hâte... il reste que 1 mois et demi et disons que ce mois la me met beaucoup plus de pression car la fatigue est embarquer depuis un certain temps, ça fait 7 mois qu'on est la bas et on a tous hâte de revenir de ce long tour qui nous aura durée 8 mois. Je passerai le mot pour vos message de support et dès que je peux il aura de nouvelle photo  merci !!!!


----------



## Yrys (11 Jun 2007)

Comme il commence a faire chaud ici, la température ne vous dépaysera pas au retour ...


----------



## 1R22eR (11 Jun 2007)

Je l'espère bien mais on va se réhabituer c'est certain. Vivement la maison et notre ppetit lit douillet lol  ;D


----------



## MolsonEx (11 Jun 2007)

Vendredi je prend l'Avion pour m'envenir en afghanistan


----------



## marpesia (11 Jun 2007)

Reviens sain et sauf MolsonEx - on est derrière vous 

Marpesia


----------



## MolsonEx (11 Jun 2007)

Merci bien


----------



## 1R22eR (13 Jun 2007)

Tu fais surement partie de ceux qui font la garde du camp de KAF.


----------



## MolsonEx (13 Jun 2007)

yes et escorte de convoi pour l'ESN


----------



## RatCatcher (13 Jun 2007)

Bonne chance, et ont vous véra dans un couple de mois... 

Cheers


----------



## deedster (13 Jun 2007)

Snaky:
Vos photos sont superbes, c'est vrai que vous avez beaucoup de talent!  Veuillez s'il-vous-plâit dire un gros MERCI à tous de la part de vos conpatriotes qui ne peuvent pas le faire en personne.  On est très fiers de vous!

Molson-ex:
Bonne chance et bon vent


----------



## 1R22eR (16 Jun 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Snaky:
> Vos photos sont superbes, c'est vrai que vous avez beaucoup de talent!  Veuillez s'il-vous-plâit dire un gros MERCI à tous de la part de vos conpatriotes qui ne peuvent pas le faire en personne.  On est très fiers de vous!



Merci pour les commentaire d autre photo vont venir et j en ferai part sur le forum pour les interesse!! plus que 39 jours avant le d/part apres 8 mois....enfin


----------



## 1R22eR (6 Aug 2007)

[/color]*D'autre photo sont maintenant ajoutée et j'essaierai d'en rajouter chaques semaines*


----------



## 1R22eR (4 Sep 2007)

Après quelques semaines d'absence sur mon blog je viens tout juste de rajouter quelques photo et j'essayerai d'en rajouter des nouvelles plus régulièrement mais comme je dit toute bonne chose à une fin j'ai quand même pas passer mon temps à prendre des photos là bas LOL  ;D


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2007)

Merci!


----------

